# Registration revocation and the ABKC



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

So, I'm going to pick Indi up this weekend. (Yay!) With that comes getting her paperwork.

So, being that she has some RE and Gotti in her lines, (no "freaks" mind you) a good chunk of the dogs are conformation champs (show lines not game-I think, I'm not sure since they're dual registered under what kennel club their championships were earned, I assume UKC which favors the heavier show type.) 

I've heard rumors that the UKC is going to revoke dogs of the RE bloodline? Understandable, I know, but is this true? Should I register Indi with the ABKC? I mean, she doesn't look like the dogs on the site at all. Her perents really don't fit the bill either. Just your basic common non-game pit bull IMO. Not the exaggerated true "Bully". I don't know. I just find it hard to believe that a kennel club would revoke papers of dogs who earned championships in their own sanctioned events. Seems illogical. Hypocrisy almost.

Now, I'm not asking if you think that Indi'd bloodlines are garbage, I already know most of you feel that way.

I just want to know if I should register her with the ABKC just in case. And do you think that the UKC and ADBA will revoke her papers? NOT if you think they SHOULD. I already know that most of you think that my dog is garbage. I have come to terms with that. 

Does she deserved to have her papers revoked? If they did a case-by-case examination on dogs in question, do you think Indi would be judged as a mixed breed?

Please, no slandering or hate. Just HOs.


----------

